# Scirocco R New car clean



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello all, last Thursday I became a big kid again, I had a grin right across my face as I picked up one of my "sensible" dream cars. I was fortunate enough to find this 13 model with loads of extras such as Recaro seats, upgraded stereo/satnav, 19" wheels, panoramic sunroof and oryx paint. And to top it off it only had 450 miles on the clock.

Anyway on to my first clean of this car, not really a detail as I just wanted to give it a little extra shine and protection for the winter.

This is how the car started Saturday morning,



Plenty to clean off here,







I used some snow foam in a bucket and applied to the car using a jet wash,





Then I used some Iron X, I was very surprised to see how much contamination was on the paint,









Once I had rubbed this into the paint and let soak I jet washed the Iron X off and used Maguire's clay, not to much contamination came off,



I then dried the car,



Looking good!



Then got out the trusty G220, now on the second set of brushes as the last time I used it on my Type R it stopped working. It was a Sunday morning and had done 3/4 of the car, were on earth am I going to get a set of brushes on a Sunday morning? As luck would have it, it seemed as though only one brush had worn so I removed both brushes, the longer one was cut in half and the end bit was placed under the worn brush. I don't recommend you try this as it could go wrong but it got me out of trouble:speechles



Nearly one side done,



I noticed a two runs on the driver side, one in front of the back wheel, the other behind the front wheel,





I've done nothing to these as yet, must say I was a little disappointed when I found this. Something else I noticed, as it has the Oryx paint, it looks to me as though the car was sprayed in the standard Candy white and then the Oryx paint sprayed over the top of this. The door shuts etc are the Candy white and only the outside panels have the Oryx on it. I have asked the dealer to confirm if this is how this paint is put on. If anyone knows please could you let me know?:wave:

The paint was then protected by applying Collinite 476s, thanks to all that replied to my last thread in regards to what is best for white paint. I ended up getting Auto Finesse Tough Coat, Zanio Z-CS as well but went with Collinite in the end.

I took each wheel off and cleaned these using Bilberry and a brush,





Wheels were then treated to Poor boys Wheels sealer



Once this was done, I dressed the tyres and these are the finished shots. I didn't get time to clean the inside and I forgot to polish the exhausts, I done those this moring but don't have any photos. Anyway thanks for reading and enjoy the finished photos:detailer:


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Very nice motor and I bet it gives a massive smile when u sink ur right foot


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice car you lucky man.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

R14CKE said:


> Very nice motor and I bet it gives a massive smile when u sink ur right foot


Yes it is quite fast, totally different to the Type R:driver:


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

matt1234 said:


> Nice car you lucky man.


Yes I am lucky, cheers


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome, would love one of these!


----------



## G3BML (Nov 15, 2011)

Lucky guy, congrats! Hard to find them with the Recaro's


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Car looks lovelly. Good job. I have one of these but mine is a dirty diesel. Scirocco r has been discontinued so it should hold its value very well.


----------



## Parlivus (Apr 17, 2010)

I think they're the same Recaros as the BMWP buckets I have, comfy (and stupidly expensive) things indeed 

Good looking car mate, I considered one (and drove 3) before I decided on the 135i because I just had to have RWD.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Looking good that after the work put into it. Gotta love the Megs 80, I still use the stuff with great success, just like using the old school polished, I have the 82 as well :thumb:

will be interested in the answer about the paintwork as to why it is different.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Scotty Pro said:


> Looking good that after the work put into it. Gotta love the Megs 80, I still use the stuff with great success, just like using the old school polished, I have the 82 as well :thumb:
> 
> will be interested in the answer about the paintwork as to why it is different.


Megs stuff is good, I'm hoping someone will know about the paint. I called the dealer today and no one knew how the paint was put on, bit strange. They did they will get back to me once they find out.


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Love the Scirocco, looks amazing and you have done a really good job with the detail. 

Wheels have come up a treat!


----------



## Parlivus (Apr 17, 2010)

Richrush said:


> Megs stuff is good, I'm hoping someone will know about the paint. I called the dealer today and no one knew how the paint was put on, bit strange. They did they will get back to me once they find out.


Could this be to cut costs? BMW don't paint/lacquer under the wings fully where its covered on the bonnet on some models (Z4 Coupes) to save on painting costs.
It would appear to me that undercoat/base coat then spray the cars that ordered the extra onyx layer on top (and where visible) might make logical sense in a mass production facility.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking good, makes me miss my R !


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Parlivus said:


> Could this be to cut costs? BMW don't paint/lacquer under the wings fully where its covered on the bonnet on some models (Z4 Coupes) to save on painting costs.
> It would appear to me that undercoat/base coat then spray the cars that ordered the extra onyx layer on top (and where visible) might make logical sense in a mass production facility.


That's exactly what I think, the cost of the paint is about £1000, so I'm guessing its done that way to save money. I wonder if it's sprayed by hand?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Just read about the paint, whilst i dont know much about Oryx i once had an electric orange focus ST, the effect was achieved by having a undercoat then a base yellowish colour, over this a opaque orange/ pearlescent lacquer was applied to achieve the finish.

I would assume this will be similar for the Oryx too, its also worth noting that i had a run on the back of my ST and this was from brand new and it never had any paint work done (i checked with PTG), I put it down to the amount of paint applied, one thing i wouldnt do is to cut it back as this is likely to remove the pearl finish.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice.... Never seen a white one before.. Only blue!


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Shaun said:


> Just read about the paint, whilst i dont know much about Oryx i once had an electric orange focus ST, the effect was achieved by having a undercoat then a base yellowish colour, over this a opaque orange/ pearlescent lacquer was applied to achieve the finish.
> 
> I would assume this will be similar for the Oryx too, its also worth noting that i had a run on the back of my ST and this was from brand new and it never had any paint work done (i checked with PTG), I put it down to the amount of paint applied, one thing i wouldnt do is to cut it back as this is likely to remove the pearl finish.


Hi thank you very much for the info, yes I think your right about leaving the runs, it's not that bad and is low down. Cheers


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Beautiful! Absolutely love these. Always wandered why they didn't make them awd though like the Golf.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Franzpan said:


> Beautiful! Absolutely love these. Always wandered why they didn't make them awd though like the Golf.


 Yes I agree, 4 wheel drive would have been great. But that would have put the price up and tbh that amount of time I would benefit from 4wd I'm not sure it would be worth it.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Franzpan said:


> Beautiful! Absolutely love these. Always wandered why they didn't make them awd though like the Golf.


I believe its because its built around an Eos/ passat and not a Golf :thumb:


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Shaun said:


> I believe its because its built around an Eos/ passat and not a Golf :thumb:


Is that correct, I thought it was the chassis from the golf. O well you learn something every day:speechles


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Actually they are built around a Mk5 Golf front end, with a Passat rear end. 

It was built with a Mk5 and Eos interior initially before a facelift around 12 months later to make it bespoke

The Eos was developed and built in a different factory and was based on the Golf platform


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Blackroc said:


> Actually they are built around a Mk5 Golf front end, with a Passat rear end.
> 
> It was built with a Mk5 and Eos interior initially before a facelift around 12 months later to make it bespoke
> 
> The Eos was developed and built in a different factory and was based on the Golf platform


Eos shares the same as the passat ?

Anyway sorry to go off topic


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Echo what everyone else has said - very nice.


----------



## bmw_f30 (Dec 8, 2013)

Car looks great. Scirocco R's are fantastic to drive.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great car and great job.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Drool! Lovely car matey.


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Great job on a lovely car mate!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks nice:thumb:


----------



## Miked3781 (May 6, 2013)

Great motor!
Those wheels came up fab, just love new wheels.
Agree with you on paint runs shame but hey, always good to invest in some more kit.
Motor Guard JLMRR-1 Run Razor Shaving Tool
Have a look at one of these, with your 220 and some sanding sheets they'll vanish easily. 
Paint is usually a bit heavy on the areas, even saggy at times.
Very nice though.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

nice work mate and the wheels came up really well


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Quality car!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning car mate, looks amazing! Some nice extras too! Hope you get the paint issue sorted, as Oryx is a stunning colour in the sun. 

JB


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Lovely looking scirocco! Shame about the paint runs but I would just leave them. I doubt the dealer has a clue about how the car is painted, but I very much doubt it is by hand. Enjoy!


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

G105ALY said:


> Lovely looking scirocco! Shame about the paint runs but I would just leave them. I doubt the dealer has a clue about how the car is painted, but I very much doubt it is by hand. Enjoy!


Cheers, yes your correct they don't know how it's painted. I have asked them to find out for me and I'm awaiting a call today. If I was selling cars I would take it apon myself to know as much as possible about the product. Maybe I ask a bit to much?

Yes going to leave the runs, it's not to bad to be honest and I might just make it worse


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Fantastic looking car! Have fun :thumb:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Richrush said:


> Cheers, yes your correct they don't know how it's painted. I have asked them to find out for me and I'm awaiting a call today. If I was selling cars I would take it apon myself to know as much as possible about the product. Maybe I ask a bit to much?
> 
> Yes going to leave the runs, it's not to bad to be honest and I might just make it worse


I agree mate. The lack of product knowledge at dealerships never ceases to amaze me. What engine / bhp is it running?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

On my pearlescent white RCZ, the door shuts did not have the pearl effect on that. Its the same for all cars I think. I might have to check this but I don't think my metallic red has the flake effect in the door shuts either. This area is where paint is always the thinest hence it doesn't have as many coats.

Nice car BTW 👍


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

amazing! makes me want one! great looking car, now to keep it that shiney!!


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Absolutely stunning mate! You were extremely lucky to find one let alone with the se options :thumb:

However, I keep noticing in these late model VW's that the seat bolsters look completely worn even with low mileage. Think Recaro didn't do their best sewing the passenger side bolster on that seat imho.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

G105ALY said:


> I agree mate. The lack of product knowledge at dealerships never ceases to amaze me. What engine / bhp is it running?


Its a 2.0l turbo 265 hp, I think its the same engine they use in the S3


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> On my pearlescent white RCZ, the door shuts did not have the pearl effect on that. Its the same for all cars I think. I might have to check this but I don't think my metallic red has the flake effect in the door shuts either. This area is where paint is always the thinest hence it doesn't have as many coats.
> 
> Nice car BTW &#55357;&#56397;


Thanks for that, it does seem that a lot of cars are sprayed like that:buffer:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Lovely.

Cracking motor!


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks so good


----------



## awoogar (Aug 27, 2013)

Top job, good looking motor there even better after your hard work...


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Lovely car, colour and wheels


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

My Glacier White (metallic) is painted in the door shuts on my A5.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Amazing looking car mate, really do have a soft spot for the scirocco

My old man wants a new CC in the new year, I've managed to convince him to get the oryx white too, the only special colour available! Should be getting the 2.0 tdi 6spd manual GT

I really can't wait to protect it the day we get it so it stays mint, haven't had the chance to work on a brand new car before


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

what a nice looking car and liking the wheels


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

CC is a brilliant car. Had mine for a month now and love it. I just wish the R type CC had been available when I ordered mine. I seriously considered the Oryx white option but got the Island Grey pearlescent because we already have two neighbours one with a black and one with a white CC within 100 yards of my house.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Ge03 said:


> CC is a brilliant car. Had mine for a month now and love it. I just wish the R type CC had been available when I ordered mine. I seriously considered the Oryx white option but got the Island Grey pearlescent because we already have two neighbours one with a black and one with a white CC within 100 yards of my house.


Yeah the r line does look good, it doesn't look too dissimilar from the GT though. How are you finding it to drive? We haven't had a test drive of one yet. 
I'm really surprised there hasn't been a hardcore version made yet, considering how many hot versions of 4 door cars there are at the moment, especially German ones


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Clyde said:


> My Glacier White (metallic) is painted in the door shuts on my A5.


It is on mine to, on closer inspection it had the same paint but the finish is not so polished as the outside. It was really hard to see as the day I was checking the car it was really dark and over cast.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

What I found when I was at KDS, the paint reading dropped dramatically under the hood, boot and door shuts (I think). Which is quite normal from what I'm told.

By the way nice car esp the seats. Not seen a Rocco with the buckets in them to date.


----------



## TheAshman (May 18, 2011)

Very nice. Love the R.

Had one in Viper Green for 2 years and was gutted to sell it but needed a bigger car! Still probably my most favourite car to drive and i've had my fair share of track days!


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

jayz_son said:


> Yeah the r line does look good, it doesn't look too dissimilar from the GT though. How are you finding it to drive? We haven't had a test drive of one yet.
> I'm really surprised there hasn't been a hardcore version made yet, considering how many hot versions of 4 door cars there are at the moment, especially German ones


Corners flat yet supple over small bumps, quick enough for me with 177ps but with 380 lbs.ft torque its almost double that of the 2.0 turbo petrol so power for normal driving is great. Very comfortable and extremely quiet apart from its only weakness, tire noise on coarse surfaces, but that's down to the self-seal Conti tires, and it's only obvious because it's so quiet in every other regard. I'll run the the stock tires over the winter but come spring I'll get some Vredenstein's and a set of 19inch rims. 
I changed from a year old Mercedes B200 and it's so much better, more refined, comfortable and quicker. I also specified the climate controlled seats with heating and ventilation and back massage as well. The boot is huge, really deep. 
I've got the 6sp DSG and it has the freewheel function when in D mode that's great fun, you can often pick up speed when you lift off! Does great things for the economy. I find the best thing is that it feels "special" the shape is very elegant, the wife considers it a "sexy" car, and the cabin feels very high quality, better than the Audi A5 IMO, I would need to go for the A7 to get something I'd rather be in. If you haven't guessed by now, I love it, as do my two neighbours who both run CC's 
If you look on VWVORTEX forum for the CC section it's a very popular car for modding in the US, KO4 turbo upgrades are common and lowering on coilovers or air is normal. There's some clips on YouTube of some serious performance modified CC's


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

Gorgeous looking car mate, congratulations.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Just a few more pictures as the weather held off today and this bright yellow/orange thing came out for a little while! I also put another coat of 476s on


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Love it!!


----------



## Alexmac (May 1, 2013)

Awesome  love scirocco's


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## RabRS (Sep 8, 2013)

That is beautiful. I do like those Siroccos. I like them very much! :thumb:


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

Cracking motor I must say :thumb: that will be on my short list when I get rid of the golf, best colour too. Your lucky to have them seats, in the VAG world people go mad for them as they are rare, I'd love them in my gti. Enjoy it!


----------

